# No Signature



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Where is my siggy ? It has disappeared... Can a moderator please fix this?


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 17, 2016)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> Where is my siggy ? It has disappeared... Can a moderator please fix this?



I see a siggy


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> I see a siggy


You do? Does it say something about the hairs at the nape of my neck? If so, I can't see it..


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 17, 2016)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> You do? Does it say something about the hairs at the nape of my neck? If so, I can't see it..



_*The hair at the nape of my neck has a life of its own. It acts like it doesn't even like me.*_

but the font is pink and smaller


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you foxglove!.. I can't see it but as long as it's there I guess I'm ok...


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 17, 2016)

You may have your settings to where you can't see signatures. On the upper right part of the page you should see your username next to inbox and alerts. Click on your username and a menu should drop down. On that menu click preferences and make sure "Show people's signatures with their messages" i checked. Save settings and you should be good to go


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 17, 2016)

I went there and signatures were spread checked. I unchecked it and checked it again. I hope this fixed it... I'll let you know after I send this reply


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok no, I still can't see it but last year I could. Thanks for your help... As long as others can see it I guess it's ok... Thanks again...


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 17, 2016)

Are you using your cellphone or a desktop pc?
I don't see siggies when I'm logged in from my cell but once I get on my laptop I can see them


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Girl! That was it!!!! I'm using my cell phone. Saw it as soon as I logged on my laptop. Thank you, YOU ROCK!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jul 22, 2016)

I used to see them on my cell, but I can't since the update. Can't see those or the msg numbers, and a few other things. Anyone know how to fix it? I'm using the Opera browser.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Oct 7, 2016)

How do I change my signature?


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Oct 30, 2016)

*CherryPie* said:


> How do I change my signature?


Click on your screen name and then click signature.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you!



Kinky4Agirl said:


> Click on your screen name and then click signature.


----------

